# Smoked sous vide roast beef



## Smkryng (Aug 23, 2020)

Started off with a chuck tender roast, which is a very lean cut compared to a chuck roast, dusted with some What’s This! Cajun and 50/50 CBP and Kosher salt. Threw it on the Masterbuilt 560 gravity at 250 with mesquite chunks. Pulled at IT of 130  after an hour and a half. Got a little inspiration from 

 sandyut
 on his SV roast beef and though I’d give it a try. Bagged and into the SV at 135 for 4 hours.













Broke out the knife sharpener and went to town slicing thin.





Straight onto an onion roll and covered with some cheese dip, the kind you find on the chip isle.





Topped off and served with a side of chips. Massive seal of approval from the whole house!





10/10 highly recommend!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2020)

Nice...We had smoked roast beef at the firehouse tonight...


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 23, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Nice...We had smoked roast beef at the firehouse tonight...


Thanks! Smoked roast beef might be the family’s new fav.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2020)

I usually buy enouh to fill up the smokehouse when I catch a great sale on beef....It's a great quick meal, just drop in the sous vide to reheat while I'm busy doing other stuff.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks like it turned out great!  nice samis!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks excellant!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks good! Some fine sammies for you 

Ryan


----------

